# Fenster verschieben/zentrieren



## andyK (3. August 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe ein mittelschweres Problem. Zu hause betreibe ich an meinem Laptop einen weiteren Monitor, auf dem ich neulich BPM-Studio hin verschoben habe. 
Nun, im Laptop-Allein-Betrieb, ist das Programm verschwunden. 

Wie bekomme ich es wieder auf meinen Laptop-Display ohne weiteren Monitor?

Sowas wie verschieben gibt es nicht im Popup und Alt-Leer usw. haben auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## xenomjay (7. August 2008)

Das Programm (oder vielmehr das System) merkt sich seinen Platz auch auf einem 2. angeschlossenen Monitor, d.h. wenn du den 2. Monitor wieder anschließt und in den Monitoreinstellungen unter "Anzeige" virtuell so positionierst wie der erste war, dann sollte das Programm wieder sichtbar werden. Alternativ bleibt dir natürlich noch BPM-Studio neu zu installieren.


----------



## Sephcom (8. August 2008)

Bitte WAS?
Was hat denn das Verschieben eines Icons auf einen anderen Monitor damit zu tun, das das Programm jetzt "zertört ist und neu installiert werden muss" -.-"
boar und da wundern sich Leute, das ihr Windows nicht einwandfrei funktioniert -.-

mach die Verknüpfung einfach neu auf dem Desktop!

Denn wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe, hast du das Symbol einfach auf den 2. Bildschirm geschoben, aber ein Bildschirm hat meiner Meinung nach keine Festplatte, also glaube ich nicht, dass das ganze Programm da ist -.-


----------



## xenomjay (8. August 2008)

Wichtig wäre jetzt zu wissen, ob du das geöffnete Programm oder nur den Link zum Programm verschoben hast. Zweiteres kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, da die Lösung in diesem Fall, ja denkbar enfach wäre.


----------



## Dalli77 (8. August 2008)

Soweit ich das Problem verstanden habe, liegt doch nur die Verknüpfung außerhalb des sichtbaren Monitorbereichs.

Würde es mal so versuchen:

rechte Maustaste Klick auf Desktop -> Symbole anordnen nach -> am Raster ausrichten

dann müsste die Verküpfung doch eigentlich wieder auftauchen.

Gruß
D


----------



## darkframe (8. August 2008)

Hi,

ich rate auch noch mit 

Ich hatte mal ein Problem mit irgendeinem Programm, dessen Programmfenster ich in einer Dual-Monitor-Umgebung auf den zweiten Monitor geschoben und dort auch geschlossen hatte. Das Ganze passierte bei der Einstellung "Desktop erweitern". Dieses Programm hatte die Angewohnheit, sich die letzte Position des Hauptfensters zu merken und beim Neustart auch genau dort wieder zu erscheinen, in diesem Fall also auf dem zweiten Monitor.

Nun gut, der Monitor ging kaputt, aber ich wollte irgendetwas mit dem Programm machen, startete es also, aber es war nicht zu sehen. Okay, dachte ich, und stellte die Einstellungen auf Single-Monitor-Betrieb um, aber das half nicht.

Die Lösung war letztlich einfach: In der Taskleiste war das Programm ja zu sehen, nur nicht am Bildschirm. In der Taskleiste musste ich auf das Programmsymbol mit rechts klicken und "Verschieben" auswählen. Danach änderte sich der Mauspfeil in ein Pfeilkreuz und ich konnte mit der (bei mir linken) Cursortaste das Programmfenster wieder aus der Versenkung hervorholen.

Vielleicht hilft ja das?


----------



## andyK (8. August 2008)

Hallo,

ja in der Tat war das Programm und nicht die Verknüpfung verschoben. Hab mir vom Gasthausbesitzer einen Monitor ausgeliehen und alles wieder da hin gerückt, wo man es auch sehen kann.


----------

